# G0602 - The erection



## Baithog (Apr 10, 2014)

I am going to make a few notes as I go along on this project. I was just going to edit the thread title from my other post about getting this machine, but I don't see any way to edit an existing threads title to make it better descriptive. For a start to this, see http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=21874

I wasn't planning to mount the machine until next week, but the granite guys flaked out and I have a few days before I can continue with the kitchen part of the renovation. I started by opening the box up and getting after cleaning the small parts. I quickly ran out of those, it was still morning, so the wife and I drove down to Crystal River to rent a garage-crane/engine-lift. I told the counter girl that I'd probably be back with the lift in a few house because it wasn't that big a job. That was a pretty dumb thing to say, and I knew better. Murphy heard my optimism and crawled out of his hole.:veryscared:             



It all started quite well. The lathe moved into position easily because I had managed to put it on dollies. The crane actually fit in the hole it needed. I proceeded to lash the lathe up with some 3/4 poly rope. I had downloaded the lathe manual early on and positioned the bindings where the drawing showed. 
The tail stock and carriage were as far from the head as possible to balance things out. The lathe came off the crate bolts tail stock first and continued to rotate towards vertical. I finally got the head off the crate, but the bed was pointing up at about 60 degrees. That was not going to work. I could thrill you all with the afternoon of failed lift attempts, but I'll settle for a couple of warnings for those that will be trying this in the future. If the tail stock end tips up too much, the oil runs out of the gearbox. It is also impossible to set the lathe back down without damaging the gearing cover in that situation. The cover will not support the weight of the lathe. The lathe can become quite tippy, and it can assume the dead bug position if you aren't careful.

There are only two ways to get the lathe to lift in some semblance of level - Put some keel weights at the tail stock, or lash it up like I finally did.

At the head end - Remove the gearing door. Run the rope or strap from the top, behind the belts, through the opening above the bed, down and back out the opening that provides access to the mounting bolt, and finally back up behind the belts. The tail stock end is pretty obvious. The lathe will lift almost level and nothing breaks.


----------



## coolidge (Apr 10, 2014)

I thought well has my vote for most awkward thread title of the month. Then I read "I wasn't planning to mount the machine until next week" and I stopped reading and backed away from this thread quickly trying not to look at the pictures. "jawdrop:


----------



## nightowl499 (Apr 10, 2014)

hmm nice new machine id get a erection too !)


----------



## Fabrickator (Apr 10, 2014)

Congrats on the new purchase.  They are a beast of a machine. I had to hire a small fork lift to place mine in the cubby I had waiting.  No room for rigging, hoists or multiple friends to lift it safely.

Once you get it up and running, there are a bunch of mods you can do to make it an even  better machine.  Check out the Diary that I complied here.  I would suggest adding DRO's first, I did them last and in retrospect, regret that decision.

http://www.projectsinmetal.com/forum/general-discussion/diary-of-a-new-g0602/


----------



## Baithog (Apr 11, 2014)

Today consisted of two 'oh-craps' and on 'farm out'

For a terrifying few minutes, I thought my compound screw was bent. It had that hard to turn in one spot that bent shafts exhibit. I took the screw and bearing assembly apart and tested the screw. Not bent. So relieved and perplexed I started putting it back together. The handle didn't want to go on the shaft, even with the key removed. I've seen this before with other Chinese made machines. Quality control on the keys is poor, so the assembler grabs a bigger hammer when one doesn't fit the pocket well. Forcing the key into the pocket raises up a burr. A few swipes of a file and a little polishing with #600 paper let the handle slide on. It still wouldn't go on once the key was installed. Close inspection of the key revealed a ring of what looked like flash. The flash wouldn't let the key properly seat, so the handle didn't go on straight. Removing the 'flash' solved the bent shaft effect. If you have a Chinese machine, you will eventually find problems with the fitting of these little keys.

The other 'oh-crap' came when I tried to get the change gears off. The gears on the banjo refused to come off. After substantial diddling, I came to the conclusion that force was the only way to get the gears off the bushing, so I drifted the bushing off. The bushing appeared to be slightly over size and none of the edges had been deburred. Judicious file work got things to a heavy push fit. I trust it will loosen over time. I also will not hesitate to go to the drift, now that I know how its supposed to work.

The raving success was machining the nut for the AXA tool post. Boy oh boy, am I going to enjoy using a steel tool post. The A2Z tool post on the 7X12 is aluminum and it is not very robust.

No pictures today. I ran outa time. I hope to run it Saturday, which is when my ISO-68 oil arrives. They have it locally, gut only in 5 gal. pails and drums. Sometimes I wish I was close to the metro area, but then I come to my senses.

--- Oh for the titlated over the title, do you all giggle when you pick up a South Bend book? I titled it the way I did because I kinda like the antiquated reference to erecting a lathe. I think its far more descriptive than 'installing'

Larry


----------



## coolidge (Apr 11, 2014)

Baithog said:


> --- Oh for the titlated over the title, do you all giggle when you pick up a South Bend book? I titled it the way I did because I kinda like the antiquated reference to erecting a lathe. I think its far more descriptive than 'installing'
> 
> Larry



Oh you walked right into that one Baithog you think we were going to let that opportunity to raz you slide? lol Don't feel bad, I live near a major metro area and I had to order in my oil also vs only 5 gallon pales available locally. I got mine at McMasterCarr.


----------



## Baithog (Apr 15, 2014)

I got my genuine South Bend way oil on Friday, but had to wait. The granite guys showed up unexpectedly on Friday, so we got kitchen counters, and I felt duty bound to put the rest of the kitchen together before having my fun.

But this morning was all mine. I replaced the oil that had leaked out while the lathe was suspended upside down. With a full compliment of oil, I ran through the whole break in sequence. The spindle bearings were quite hot after 2 hours of running, but it didn't act like it was in any distress. I changed the oil and checked most of the measurements in the inspection report that came with the lathe. Everything I checked was consistent. Tonight I turned a spacer for my X2 CNC conversion. The difference from the 7x12 was amazing. I will eventually have to do something about reducing the lowest speed, but this is one nice machine. Beyond getting it off the floor, it was a pretty event free erection.

Larry


----------



## LEEQ (Apr 15, 2014)

Event free erection, eh? Sometimes you just have to take matters into your own hands)


----------

